# Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H (780g): sound over hdmi & xorg issues

## gsmd

Guys, has anyone had any luck connecting this to a tv?

First off, sound and video works under winxp w/o a glitch.

Now, under gentoo (the same thing as under ubuntu 8.04) i can't get sound over hdmi (with digital output enabled in alsamixer) and xorg won't start neither with fglrx nor with the latest radeonhd compiled from git (this worked under gutsy though).

please let me know if anyone has cured this (as this mobo seems to be a popular one).

TIA.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Soundchip?

Correct sound modules?

----------

## gsmd

Thanks for your reply.

It's Realtek ALC889A and I get output from headphones connected to mobo. It's sound over hdmi that doesn't work.

----------

## Sedrik

Was this problem solved?

I recently ordered this mobo and this makes me sad since hdmi was one of the things I would use.

----------

## gsmd

Unfortunately i couldn't make it work (no sound, X crashes, etc.) and switched to WinXP. There's some progress reported on phoronix forums.

----------

## Sedrik

I might have to run vga + sound and dvi for the time being then :/

----------

## Aysen

I've just purchased the mobo and X.org works fine with the RadeonHD driver - you might want to give the current git a try  :Smile: 

Unless you're saying that it crashed only with a HDMI output connected - then I don't know if it works now, as I use only D-Sub...

----------

## gsmd

No probs with radeonhd, but you won't get sound over hdmi using it. And that's what i needed.

----------

## Monkeh

 *gsmd wrote:*   

> No probs with radeonhd, but you won't get sound over hdmi using it. And that's what i needed.

 

HDMI audio should be a seperate device. Check to see if ALSA (or whatever you're using) picks up a seperate output device.

----------

## gsmd

Unfortunately sound & video over hdmi are tightly bound. At the moment you are bound to fglrx if you need sound over hdmi.

----------

